# Where to buy a snow foam lance



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get a decent snow foam lance for a marcher k series pressure washer in the West Lothian area only place I have found is chemical guys in Coatbridge but I refuse to pay £50 for one. Thanks.


----------



## DCC2017 (Oct 11, 2016)

I see a lot of people talking about the lance from Monstershine Car Care. They're not on this forum I don't believe but check them out. Get very good feedback about them and they're around £20 if I remember rightly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

A lot of folk also rave on about the AutoBright direct one


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you needing it locally as you're desperate?

The only thing I can think of locally, and this won't go down well here:lol: , is this from Halfords. It's near enough half price ordering to collect.

It won't win any awards, but it'll do the job if you are desperate.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...ses/karcher-pressure-washer-foam-spray-nozzle


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

Kerr said:


> Are you needing it locally as you're desperate?
> 
> The only thing I can think of locally, and this won't go down well here:lol: , is this from Halfords. It's near enough half price ordering to collect.
> 
> ...


Had a look at this and I think I may try it until I can afford to pick up an autobrite one next month


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

I want one like car cleaning guru users in his videos lol ....looks the bee's
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lance-reac...ur-21&linkId=655f440360f5fd71bed2798358628901


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i personally rate the AD one, i've got 2 and both are absolutely fine!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lance-Karc...id=1489136042&sr=8-3&keywords=snow+foam+lance

p.s their foam is absolute toss so dont expect much from that


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Or you can get this one - http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...th-full-brass-internals-various-fittings.html


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

using in2detailing one myself with nilfisk alto kew fitment and imran did the ptfe and attached it for me before i received it. good quality and not had a problem with it. maybe not as good as the autobrite PA lance but good enough


----------



## David007 (May 18, 2009)

I recently purchased this off AliExpress, I didn't particularly need it as I already had a spare one, but I was just curious to what I would get for the price, when compared with the ones I purchased from UK suppliers for probably three times as much I couldn't tell the difference, I've used it a couple of times and it seems to work perfectly, the only downside was the couple of weeks it took to arrive.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sno...32476665480.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.X7e2Ta


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i personally rate the AD one, i've got 2 and both are absolutely fine!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lance-Karc...id=1489136042&sr=8-3&keywords=snow+foam+lance
> 
> p.s their foam is absolute toss so dont expect much from that


Yeah i plan on buying autofinesse's avalanche snow foam. Magifoam seems to work alright as a soap to go in buckets haha. Yeah i think im just gonna wait and buy the AD lance and not even bother with the karcher one to get me through.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

phooeyman said:


> I want one like car cleaning guru users in his videos lol ....looks the bee's
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lance-reac...ur-21&linkId=655f440360f5fd71bed2798358628901


Yeah ive seen this lance just kinda grudged paying £35 for it but i guess if you want quality you need to pay for it although that is half wgat i paid for my PW haha, ive been watching his videos for a year or so now think ive seen them all haha.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Paul Nelson said:


> Yeah i plan on buying autofinesse's avalanche snow foam. Magifoam seems to work alright as a soap to go in buckets haha.


avalche doesnt clean well at all, there are better out there. try odk arctic you dont need to use much and dan has a sale on at the moment through march http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/product-details.php?page=wash&product=wash-arctic-500ml 
there is also wowo's awesome foam that cleans slightly better and you dont need much


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

I've just got one of these,

http://www.monzacarcare.com/snow-foam--lances/dodo-juice-snow-foam-lance-/0/

and on offer ATM for only £20.00!!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Paul Nelson said:


> Yeah i plan on buying autofinesse's avalanche snow foam. Magifoam seems to work alright as a soap to go in buckets haha. Yeah i think im just gonna wait and buy the AD lance and not even bother with the karcher one to get me through.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


There have been quite a few posts about foam lances breaking, packing up and being binned over recent months. I have 2 lances by PA, both about 7 years old and they are perfect. There is nothing to break on them. As it happens they were from AD at the time. I am not sure if they still provide PA under their own brand now. Some of the cheaper lances are not full brass so this may be the problem.

I would try and get a PA lance, the original makers but copied as many things are.

As for Avalanche, I have been foaming since I joined and can say whilst not perfect (none are), it performs as good as any and is my favourite foaming product just now. You decided you liked it for some reason and I would say to stick with your choice. :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've had lances from i4 automotive aka Sams detailing on eBay. I've always collected them as the are local. They basically took the PA lance and got it reengineered in China. It's as good as the original and mine has lasted over 3 years and counting. Also had a in2detailing lance and the build quality is also very good. I personally thing most lances are now finding the price of what they should be. (circa £20) Snow foaming is no longer a trend and thus the prices of lances shouldn't be at a premium. In my opinion anyone who purchases a lance and 1l of snowfoam for £50 is getting mugged off!!! :thumb:


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

Moet1974 said:


> I've had lances from i4 automotive aka Sams detailing on eBay. I've always collected them as the are local. They basically took the PA lance and got it reengineered in China. It's as good as the original and mine has lasted over 3 years and counting. Also had a in2detailing lance and the build quality is also very good. I personally thing most lances are now finding the price of what they should be. (circa £20) Snow foaming is no longer a trend and thus the prices of lances shouldn't be at a premium. In my opinion anyone who purchases a lance and 1l of snowfoam for £50 is getting mugged off!!! :thumb:


Where are you based as i would prefer to collect aswell

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Sams detailing and myself are based in Sheffield bud.:thumb:


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Paul Nelson said:


> Yeah ive seen this lance just kinda grudged paying £35 for it but i guess if you want quality you need to pay for it although that is half wgat i paid for my PW haha, ive been watching his videos for a year or so now think ive seen them all haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


Yup he is straight forward down to earth detailer no gimmicks or selling on his post's..And i like many like listening to his commentary strangely relaxing :lol:

He stopped it for a few posts as we getting some stick but is now back!! His lance always seems to deliver a really good layer the best ive seen.
What i want to know is what he is using in the sprayer for a pre pre wash at the bottom of the cars just before the foam??


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

phooeyman said:


> Yup he is straight forward down to earth detailer no gimmicks or selling on his post's..And i like many like listening to his commentary strangely relaxing
> 
> He stopped it for a few posts as we getting some stick but is now back!! His lance always seems to deliver a really good layer the best ive seen.
> What i want to know is what he is using in the sprayer for a pre pre wash at the bottom of the cars just before the foam??


As far as im aware he uses autofinesse avalanche

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

phooeyman said:


> Yup he is straight forward down to earth detailer no gimmicks or selling on his post's..And i like many like listening to his commentary strangely relaxing
> 
> He stopped it for a few posts as we getting some stick but is now back!! His lance always seems to deliver a really good layer the best ive seen.
> What i want to know is what he is using in the sprayer for a pre pre wash at the bottom of the cars just before the foam??


Sorry i just re read your post, i think its just a tfr perhaps autoglym?

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Paul Nelson said:


> Sorry i just re read your post, i think its just a tfr perhaps autoglym?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


Cheers bud


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

DragonCarCare said:


> I see a lot of people talking about the lance from Monstershine Car Care. They're not on this forum I don't believe but check them out. Get very good feedback about them and they're around £20 if I remember rightly.


The DW review of this item was very positive :thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I just bought this kit 2 weeks ago

https://www.monstershine.co.uk/coll...snow-foam-lance-and-5-litre-cyclone-snow-foam

Ordered it at 10am Tuesday & it was delivered on Wednesday by 12, great service & its great. :thumb:


----------

